# Do you get a signature?



## Just KW (Jun 25, 2016)

Yesterday I delivered to a lot of businesses. For most of the boxes, I walked in, marked it as left at the front door, and gave it to the receptionist. Is this wrong? Should I be getting signatures? What do you do?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't believe there's any requirement for a signature -- I used to do that and never got any sort of ding about it. But I started getting a signature just to be sure.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Signature is nice because I feel like it would prevent a customer expectation email. 

It's also nice when you aren't giving the package directly to the recipient.

Like CFL says, it seems like it can only help you to get it and it takes 10 seconds.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Haven't bothered with signatures since my second block several months ago (this is for regular Flex, no booze or food deliveries, which would change things I suppose). I've never had instructions in the app for Signature Required so far.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Nope. Front door


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ask receptionists first name, select left with receptionist option and put their name in the field


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

grams777 said:


> ask receptionists first name, select left with receptionist option and put their name in the field


You would be prompted to sign under that option. You have to click the first option xxxx or household member.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

where are you getting signatures? in the app?

i'm only promoted for signature if it's an alcohol delivery.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

If I deliver to a receptionist at a business I have them sign. Sometimes at apartments but there are a few apartments that don't sign. They take the packages though so I usually type leasing office and put down my enitials.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Front door. Always.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Aproach, leave, ring, run


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Front door. Always


----------



## Just KW (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Front door it is.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Back when the routes had less stops I used to. Now I choose the first option and ask for their first name at a business or office.


----------

